# A couple of Detailing Handbook PDFs



## mzm70 (Jun 27, 2006)

Not sure if these have been posted before..........

http://www.griotsgarage.com/pdfs/DetailersHB_BW.pdf

and

http://home.comcast.net/~michael.cohen1/Detailing_Hand_Book.pdf


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks mate they will handy:thumb:


----------



## molydood (Sep 1, 2006)

they are excellent, cheers


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

not so keen on the first, but that second one is pretty good


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

I thought the same the second one goes into more detail.


----------



## Mikeyc (Mar 2, 2007)

mzm70 said:


> Not sure if these have been posted before..........
> 
> http://www.griotsgarage.com/pdfs/DetailersHB_BW.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks for the positive comments on my guide. I can't believe how far it's traveled. Also, It's actually got it's own website now which can be found at TheDetailingHandbook.com.


----------



## tomvik (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice one mate... very good reading.


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

the links are they still working a read them last time and now they dont work for me


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

:thumb: Second one pretty detailed, will come in handy.


----------



## fergy (Aug 30, 2007)

excellent thanks for sharing


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Excellent find. Thanks for sharing


----------

